# my 2006 went into safty mode, last night?



## Black06GTO (Nov 13, 2010)

Me and my wife were driving our 2006 automatic gto last night when it chimed, went into saftey mode and through the check engine light. the car shutters pretty bad while its doing this, we immediately pulled over, i opened the hood, wasnt over heating or leaking anything, so i turned the car off. when i turned it back on the CEL was still on but the car was running fine. a few hrs later we started the car again to get the code, but there was no check engine light on anymore. is this just a oxygyn sensor i need to replace or something?


----------



## AEgto (Dec 6, 2010)

mine has done the same thing it was pretty persetant so i took it to the dealer and he told me it was my batt throwing a code so i changed the batt and it hasnt done it since idk if that helps u any


----------

